# Bachmann On30 Shay Split Drive Gear



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

The drive gear that is inside of the leg of the bracket on engine of the Shay has split. This little gear is on the crankshaft and provides the drive to the crankshaft of the locomotive . Is there a separate replacement available or is only the whole engine as per Bachmann's website ?

Charles M SA# 74 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

This is very common with this loco. I had one split a few years ago. The replacement gears Bachmann sends are excellent, and I have had no issues at all since replacing them a few years ago. 

To get a replacement, the easiest way I have found, is sending in a request via their online service form. (http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/serviceform_2010.php). You may or may not get a reply but I got a package in the mail about a week later. Free. 

Takes maybe 10 minutes to swap out the gears. It is self explanatory. I have photos in the Bachmann On30 forum on what the replacement parts look like. 

Best of luck! 

Scott


----------

